# Examples of sample libraries in modern classical music



## zoixx (May 19, 2020)

Hi guys,

I understand that this is the "Sountracks Discussion" but I found no other forum to post questions about other music in.

Do you have any examples of modern classical/post classical music (or other similar music) where sample libraries are used? I am making music in that vein and it would be interesting to hear how other composers/producers have used libraries and also which ones. Just to get inspired/hear techniques and get some confidence in that libraries can be used perfectly fine as well.


----------



## Raymoland (May 19, 2020)

Well I think a lot of the library demos might be close to what you are looking for? They tend to be orchestral in style and of course use the samples. The only issue I have with them is that I'm rarely able to get close to the amazing sound in these demos so find myself wondering how exactly they got there....


----------



## Matt Damon (May 19, 2020)

That's a daunting task for samples


----------



## purple (May 19, 2020)

zoixx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I understand that this is the "Sountracks Discussion" but I found no other forum to post questions about other music in.
> 
> Do you have any examples of modern classical/post classical music (or other similar music) where sample libraries are used? I am making music in that vein and it would be interesting to hear how other composers/producers have used libraries and also which ones. Just to get inspired/hear techniques and get some confidence in that libraries can be used perfectly fine as well.


By this do you mean samples intended to be played with a live performance? As like another instrument?


----------



## zoixx (May 19, 2020)

Something like this for instance.

If by live performance you mean that you play in the notes and dynamics with controllers then sure. Not necessarily live performance as in a concert performance. 

The samples can be manipulated with FX and also together with electronic elements etc. I guess what I am after is modern classical/ambient whatever music where you might know which library was used, it would be interesting to hear great music made using sample libraries. And not necessarily media music as all sample library demos seems to be.


----------

